# Retractable at 2 and different looking foreskins



## Lkg4dmcrc (Jan 6, 2006)

It has taken me a long time to post this and I have tried to find my answers on threads already.

My son appears to be retractable at 2 yo. I have actually never done it nor has it been done - but when he has gotten his erections, it is clear that his head comes all the way out. Is this normal? Is this retractable foreskin? Do I need to do anything about it?

He has never looked like the other non-circ boy I have seen. My two sons and this other boy look very different. My 2 year old's never really came to a tight point at the end - it always seemed a little loose. The other boy has a foreskin that appears to come to a very tight closure over the head of the penis and then extra skin. The mom says that she has never seen the head come out. We are both confused and wonder if this is just normal variation of foreskins or something else.


----------



## kat54321 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well if the head is coming all the way out then its retractable. The tip of the foreskin is elastic and tightens to hold it in place when flaccid. Some peoples foresking or more/less elastic than others.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Yep he is retractable if you can see the whole head. Nothing you need to do just do what you have been doing and leave it alone. When he is old enough to do it himself you can tell him how to wash it in the bath ie retract, rinse, replace. He should be the only one to do it though.

As for the different looking foreskins every man is different just like every woman is. What you are describing for all the boys is 100% normal. Here are some pictures of 33 different foreskins and not a one looks the same







WARNING Adult genitals.

http://www.foreskin.org/33-color.htm


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like normal variation to me. Coverage and age of full retraction vary from boy to boy. As far as your son goes I don't think there is anything special you have to do with him at this point. If he happens to retract it in the bath that is fine to but it certainly isn't required.


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

Both of my intact sons look very different from each other. One comes just to the tip of the head and no more. The other has about a half inch of overhang.


----------



## Lkg4dmcrc (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you for those pics - my friend's son's doesn't look like any of those - except maybe the one with the finger stretching the foreskin. Is that what a 2 year old may look like but when retractable it will be different?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Generally speaking the younger they are the smaller the opening will be but there are exceptions to that. Let me see if I can find some pics of younger boys.
The one on the left has a lot of over hang. The one on the right is being retracted by a adult that is a big no no.
http://www.cirp.org/library/hygiene/...e1/figure3.jpg


----------



## ThundersCry (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Yep he is retractable if you can see the whole head. Nothing you need to do just do what you have been doing and leave it alone. When he is old enough to do it himself you can tell him how to wash it in the bath ie retract, rinse, replace. He should be the only one to do it though.

As for the different looking foreskins every man is different just like every woman is. What you are describing for all the boys is 100% normal. Here are some pictures of 33 different foreskins and not a one looks the same







WARNING Adult genitals.

http://www.foreskin.org/33-color.htm

THANK YOU for the link. I sent it to MIL who never saw an uncirc'd penis. Apparently BIL is not circ'd and SIL and he are having a baby. SIL says she WILL circ bc her mom is going to sit for the baby. GR.
In any case MIL's reply was- how gross.
My reply- get used to it if I have a boy.

Hijack over. sorry.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThundersCry* 
THANK YOU for the link. I sent it to MIL who never saw an uncirc'd penis. Apparently BIL is not circ'd and SIL and he are having a baby. SIL says she WILL circ bc her mom is going to sit for the baby. GR.
In any case MIL's reply was- how gross.
My reply- get used to it if I have a boy.

Hijack over. sorry.

I just would like to encourage you to send some info, including one of the circumcision videos to the SIL, BIL & MIL. I think you should also forward the info on how easy it is to take care of an intact penis and remind SIL that if she lets MIL dictate circumcision for her newborn, that will just be the beginning of it. Next MIL will be telling them how to raise the baby.
And send the Penn & Teller BS video to your BIL. I can't believe he's intact and he's going to let his wife/MIL circ his baby.







:


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My two boys and my nephew (I take care of him and he's still in diapers) all look different. It's normal!!


----------



## ThundersCry (Nov 5, 2005)

Don't worry I am spamming MIL about her ignorance.
SIL is already letting MIL tell her how to raise her (UNBORN) kid. Her reasoning- her mom did just fine (not according to DH).
SIL would never change her mind unless MIL did, so I am not bothering with SIL she is a sheep.
BIL is slowly working on SIL, I don't want to attack him and then have him completely side with SIL, sabotaging efforts completely, kwim?
When i have time I Will create another thread.
Including MILs ignorant comments yesterday and our little spat that ended with FIL telling MIL not to open her mouth until she has a penis. LMAO.


----------



## ThundersCry (Nov 5, 2005)

apparently I like to hijack threads, but I had to celebrate big time!! After talking to BIL and SIL, and holding baited breath so to speak, I just found out that THEY DID NOT CIRC their little boy!!!!
Dude! (So funny, i never say that) SIL called me into the babies room so I could show her how to do something and was changing his diaper. I was really preparing myself to wince and cry for him, but was soo happy (and felt like a dork for being so) to see him intact!
I made a comment about it and she said that after knowing that BIL (her DH)was not circ, and how even though my DH is that we are not, and after me telling her to do research because it was unnecessary- she actually DID research, and decided to leave it be!!!







:







:







:
AND her pede and her OB and everywhere she read gave her all the right info. She is not retracting, she is leaving it as is, and is just cleaning him normally. OMG I am so happy, and still feeling like a dork!


----------



## ThundersCry (Nov 5, 2005)

wouldnt let me edit my post-
Also, SIL told her mom (My MIL) that it was too bad she didn't like it because it wasn't her penis to like.


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThundersCry* 
apparently I like to hijack threads, but I had to celebrate big time!! After talking to BIL and SIL, and holding baited breath so to speak, I just found out that THEY DID NOT CIRC their little boy!!!!
Dude! (So funny, i never say that) SIL called me into the babies room so I could show her how to do something and was changing his diaper. I was really preparing myself to wince and cry for him, but was soo happy (and felt like a dork for being so) to see him intact!
I made a comment about it and she said that after knowing that BIL (her DH)was not circ, and how even though my DH is that we are not, and after me telling her to do research because it was unnecessary- she actually DID research, and decided to leave it be!!!







:







:







:
AND her pede and her OB and everywhere she read gave her all the right info. She is not retracting, she is leaving it as is, and is just cleaning him normally. OMG I am so happy, and still feeling like a dork!

When you have good news like this you can hijack any thread you want


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwhispers* 
When you have good news like this you can hijack any thread you want

















:
This is wonderful news!!







Congratulations to you for sharing information with your SIL! It's great to know that you've made a difference!


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Thats awsome! Good hijack imo!









My friend has the same attitude about it looking gross....then I showed her some pics of erect intact men-they look almost exactly like a circ'd man, except the head is usually shiney and soft and sometimes you can see the extra skin on the shaft (probably tmi, lol). Anyway, she totally didnt believe me. I wonder how many intact guys she's actually been with and never even realised...heh.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh and as to the OP-my ds had a very tight opening as an infant/toddler and a lot of overhang. My newborn doesnt have any overhang that I can see, but also has a tight opening. Its just variations of normal. Also, the men in those pics are um..men. So even though you can see the differences in length and whatnot, they are all retractable and your friends son may not be, hense the tight opening.


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

Bookmarked the penis photos! It's nice they are not porn-y at all.


----------

